# Farmall H rear lift capacity?



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

Anyone know?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you talking the Lift-All?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

The only thing we ever had on the back of my Dad's H, was a mounted cultivator and I would guess the tractor was lifting at most a couple hundred pounds. It was a looonnnng time ago and it was mounted in some fashion (a big PITA if I recall correctly) to the back, after removing the draw bar assembly.

Now it you had the lift apparatus that stack mentions or some custom build thing could be different, do you have any pictures of what you have?

Larry


----------



## farmer97 (Oct 20, 2016)

Depends on what your taking about. I have a M Farmall and it has live hydraulics that can open an 855 NH round baler. If I pull the 855, lets just say it feels like a tractor with power steering on the M.


----------

